# السلام عليكم .... كيف أولد الكهرباء منزلياً بتحليل المياه ؟



## إسلام علي (30 يوليو 2008)

أخواني الموضوع فعلاً يستاهل التعمق 
مشكورين على عطائكم النبيل لإخوانكم المسلمين و العرب من العلم
أود توليد الكهرباء (عند إنقطاعها) منزلياً بإستخدام الهيدروجين من الخلية و المطلوب
ـــ سعة الخلية (الحجم و عدد الألواح والمقاسات وعدد الخلايا) ؟
ـــ أشتري أي موتور بأي سعة و أي مواصفات ؟
ـــ أي كهرباء أستعمل (بطارية السيارة مثلاً) ولو أريد توصيل كهرباء المنزل هل ينفع ما هي الإحتياطات وممكن أستعمل محمول تيار وما أنسب قيم لمتغيرات التيار المطلوب (فلوت ـ أمبير ـ هيرتز)؟
وكمان في أسئلة شغلاني
ــ لو عملت خلية مغلقة تماماً إلى أي ضغط يصل الغاز بداخلها (10 بار مثلاً) ؟؟ وهل يمكن إختزانه ؟؟ ومتي يقف هذا التفاعل المضغوط ؟
ــ ما هو معدل تصاعد الغاز بالـ م3 / دقيقة من الخلية المنزلية ؟؟ وكم ينتج من الحرارة المتر المكعب اذا تم حرقه ؟؟
ــ بالنسبة لتفاعل الألمنيوم مع القلوي هل تنضب قطع الألومنيوم أم تستمر بالتفاعل أبدا ؟ 
هل اذا اشعلت الغاز الخارج من فوهه القارورة هل تنفجر أم تشتعل عادي ؟
ما هو الضغط المتولد من التفاعل اذا اغلق حيز التفاعل ؟ (خطير ولا عادي وآمن) ؟
أنا عارف اني تقلت عليكم وأرجو الإجابة :18:


----------

